# Advice Please - How do I get immune testing



## Amy35 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I am sure lots of you are in a similar position. I have previously (with another partner) had a termination (please don't judge) and two miscarriages. I then have met and married my husband who unfortunately has a low sperm count and now as the years have passed I have low AMH. I have always had an inkling I have had an immune problem, I am coeliac and asthmatic etc. I live near Cambridge and would like to know how to go about getting immune testing done. 

I would be really grateful for any advice. 

Thanks
Amy
xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi hon and    I see that today was your OTD 

There's lots of information regarding immune testing over here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

The most popular docs/clinics seem to be Dr Gorgy, the ARGC and the Lister, all in London. I used to hear a lot about George Ndukwe at Care in Notts but I understand that he's now working for Zita West in London...

There's a LOT of info on the immunes boards so don't try to take it all in at once or it can feel a bit overwhelming, it's probably best to start here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260560.0 and then feel your way around.

Take care hon and    for the future

xxx


----------



## Amy35 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks Han, I appreciate your help! It is bit baffling, i just feel something isn't right. I will go and have a look on these boards. 

Thanks again
Amy
xx


----------

